# Tired of it all.



## Don_Parsons (Feb 9, 2018)

That's quite a story wpg, and your on the next faze of good times. 

It by coincidence that your journey sounds alot like my friend in our area, he went to a 3D shoot to have a good time. 

Instead he came home and disappointed that the elete of folks looked him down even thought he was packing a $1000 bow. 

I mentioned to him that I'd be interested in something like this before this happened, then the real story came out on what was said at the shoot. 

I won't say what was said since it falls under the second hand news story, but I got the feeling that I was not interested in playing this game of big bucks and all the bells and whistles that goes with it. 

I to have the $1000 +++ bow but for some reason it's just not me, and it never was since I grew up in a frugal world of less is more. 

I had a good time growing up with simple bows, all of them were used chipped up and scuffed. They shot ok out to 20 and 30 yards,,, funny thing was that I could do this with my Recurve bow from long ago. 

Last year I was in BC Canada and I was packing my compound bow with me on that trip, of course I needed a few small things for the bow. 

They didn't have what I was looking for, and it made me realize that high tech archery comes at a cost. 
I could get by with what I had. 

On the way out the door I seen some frugal take-down recurve bows for sale in the $100 Cnd range, the archery fellow showed me what they were and let me try a few of them. 

A long story short. 

I left the store last spring with a 35 pound-age recurve bow and I'm just getting things sorted on my second unit right now. 

Trad archery was always my passion as a youngster growing up, now it's my passion once again. 

Frugal to buy, own & operate, and technically challenging as all [email protected]!! to shoot. 

Other than that, it is the most rewarding archery I've ever been involved in, I don't see my self going back to my $1000 wall hanging peace of art. LOL 

There are lots of awesome folks on this forum that will get you up to speed wpg. 

Welcome to the next thrill and challanges in life. 

Don from Western Canada


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Introspection is an amazing thing. It is great that you had this epiphany at such a young age. I think you have discovered that it is about the process and not the bow. It should no longer matter what type of bow you shoot, even if you keep shooting the compound.

There is nothing magic or mythical about trad bows. You changed your perspective. That is what counts. Bows are still bows, cams or not.


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol, that’s kinda what happened to me. I never looked down on people for what they could afford to shoot but I did think they were shooting inferior equipment. I got so caught up in the quest for trophies and x’s that I forgot the joy of shooting and actually started hating it. I quit shooting for almost a year. I picked up an old recurve that my wife’s friend gave her and started shooting that. I had 3 arrows that were all different and flew like crap but all I wanted to do was shoot arrows and not care where they landed. It was so enjoyable that I’ve gotten rid of all my compound stuff, sights, scopes, stabs etc and bought a Hoyt buffalo. No sights, no rest , heavy arrows and the love of shooting is back. Now it’s archery obsession 2.0. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

30 years ago I gave up archery when it became about scores it was no longer fun. After coming back to archery I complained about the price of a $600 compound only to chase the trend and buy several over $1000 compounds. I stopper hunting when hunting became more about the kill than enjoying the hunt & the walk in the woods. When I once again picked up a traditional bow archery was fun again, it wasn't about the latest, greatest it was once again about ARCHERY and that quality walk in the woods with family and friends. I don't hunt these days but love to shoot 3D. My AAA unlimited compound class scores no longer matters as much as working on my form, walking in the woods and once again enjoying archery not as a shooter but as an archer. Welcome to the wonderful world of real Archery! Finding yourself is a priceless gift, experiencing that self awareness is the reason archery is so much more than shooting a bow & never was about the latest & greatest equipment. Once you realize a fine bow won't make you a better shooter and appreciate it for its beauty you're no longer fooled by the hype of the sales pitch or ego boost.
Nick


----------



## bowman extreme (Sep 22, 2003)

I so get what you are saying. I left Archerytalk maybe 8 years ago (maybe more) because everything I saw had little to do with archery and a whole lot to do with archery products and product endorsement. I went to traditional and didnt look back. I never saw a lost deer because of my choice and I spent thousands less. I also worried less and had more fun. I met people (trad side) who were simply enjoying the sport instead of enjoying the tool of the sport. It has been a much better time, over the years since I simply focused on archery and bowhunting. When I developed physical limitations, I came back over to the machine side of archery again. I came back with a whole different outlook and attitude. Traditional values you might say. Good luck to you.


----------



## richmeister (Dec 13, 2015)

I feel alot of the same opinions from these posts. I started out with a recurve over 40 yrs ago and coveted a compound when I first seen one and finally purchased it.
Many more followed in years to come.
Last year the feeling changed to a recurve again and I find myself reading, searching, and trying to learn as much about tuning and the whole "new to me" gaggle of the simple style of traditional...
It's really grabbed ahold of me.


----------



## MonkeyJuice (Dec 23, 2017)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Introspection is an amazing thing. It is great that you had this epiphany at such a young age. I think you have discovered that it is about the process and not the bow. It should no longer matter what type of bow you shoot, even if you keep shooting the compound.
> 
> There is nothing magic or mythical about trad bows. You changed your perspective. That is what counts. Bows are still bows, cams or not.


Well said Hank 
wpgarcher => Like Hank notes...Discovering and living the process of shooting and/or hunting is what it is all about, and not the bow. The buy new and latest disease abounds with most everyone, whether it be a longbow, recurve, ILF, compound, or crossbow. I have a friend that shoots a 30 something year old compound, and the only time I've known him not to shoot a nice buck, is the year/s he passed up several bucks that would put a smile on my face, but there was this one certain buck he was after. For him, his antique compound is just his tool to finish the job of his lifelong passion of hunting. What I'm leading up to for everyone is "What is your passion?" For so many, it actually is having the latest and greatest, but for some it is the shooting of the arrow, and for some it is just a tool to hunt with.
Good post wpgarcher


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

My love for archery started with me whittling the bark off sapling bows at 5 years old with my Kamp-King pocket knife...by 7 years old Santa brought me my first Fred Bear Green/White glass kids bow in 1965 and after that?...I owned and shot a Bear Recurve for years until I came out of the USMC and then purchased my first compound...a Bear Whitetail Hunter and proceeded to shoot compounds through the '80's and 90's.

I came back too recurves with a Bob Lee TD Hunter purchased over a phone with a cord speaking too Rob Lee and 10 years later found these Traditional Archery Forums and proceeded to cycle through no less than 50 bows in 5 years.

Recurves turn into Longbows that turn into R/D Hybrids that turn into ILF rigs that turn into Barebow Comp Rigs that turn into Howard Hill/ASL's that turn into Horsebows and the next thing you know?...you're back to carving one out of a stick! LOL!

My advice too you?...if you think you're tired now?....get some rest cause the fun is just beginning! LOL!...same game...no wheels! LOL!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

It all goes back to that old saying......its not the BOW, its the INDIAN.........

I dropped the compounds because of the expense and the gadgets.......Trad was the way to go to learn the skills of archery and the rewards are so much greater and more refined...........


----------



## Brian N (Aug 14, 2014)

Good for you that you decided on trying another form of archery. There are some amazing archers (compound, bare bow recurve, long bow, Olympic etc) who do not use the latest and greatest equipment. Quality equipment, of course, helps your game, but owning the best on the block should not be your end goal. Enjoying the sport is what matters. As an adult leader at Boy Scout camp, I can attest to the overwhelming pleasure the boys get from hitting the bale with bent arrows from bows that are bottom of the line. Does not matter; they are having fun. At Indoor Nationals, I met an elderly Gent (80's) who was shooting with an equally old bow, and arrows which certainly had seen their day. We had a great conversation, and he does it simply because he loves the sport.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I think I have posted this before but my son and I were at a 3-D shoot north of Birmingham and a guy walked up while we were practicing and wanted to know if we mind if he went the round with us.....We were glad to have him and when he stepped up to shoot I couldn't believe his rig. I flinched every time he released an arrow....His string was frayed and his bow looked like he bought it at K-Mart and he did say he bought his arrows at Wal-Mart......He was in or around the X all the way and won the tournament.....I was told later that he had won the tournament 3 straight years.....so never judge the book by the cover.......


----------



## NCTribute (Jan 28, 2007)

There is good and bad when it comes to equipment advances. I was into leagues and bow hunting for around 15 years and really enjoyed it. Life got in the way and I did not pick up a bow for 7 years. After blowing out my knee for the second time decided to start shooting again while I was rehabbing. Started looking at new equipment, bought a new compound and really started to enjoy shooting again. Shot traditional off and on, but most of time took the wheeled bows into the woods.

Thought that 3D would be fun to try, boy I was wrong. Had people constantly trying cheat during scoring and multiple times had people add up my final score wrong and then argue with me about it. Was also obvious that some were using their binoculars to gauge yardage. I was only a middle of the pack shooter, so for the life of me I could not figure why people would do this, not like I was ready to walk away with the pot. But the cheating was just too much for me and walked away from it.

That was 10 years ago, continued to hunt, but kind of grew tired of it and have not shot for a number of years now. Getting ready to retire soon and want to pick up traditional archery again, not even sure that I want to hunt, but the simplicity of stick bows is appealing. My old Kodiak at 55#’s is maybe a little more than what I want to shoot and just ordered a Galaxy Ember 45# recurve. Liking the TD aspect, can order other limbs at different poundage and even try some longbow limbs.

So in the end, the advancement in high end archery gear does keep people interested in the sport. At the same time, value priced decent gear helps get people started, or keep people’s interest. Just wish people would try to relax and enjoy the sport and not be so damn dishonest and competitive.


----------



## webster2 (Nov 24, 2013)

You're on the right track if simpler archery is your goal, that's the essence of true traditional archery and what best enables personal challenge and satisfaction. Most of what we have now (competition barebow mania; metal bows, foam limbs, plastic arrows, gap theory, winning winning etc.) is a distant and not so complimentary facsimile of true traditional. Some swear by that approach and some swear at those who choose a simpler path, but eventually most experienced archers (not necessarily experienced shooters...two different things) come to realize that the highest level of enjoyment lies within honoring and furthering the simple roots of archery, not in trying to perfect it for the sake of perfection itself. 

Congratulations on your decision to keep the tradition in traditional. :thumbs_up


----------



## Don_Parsons (Feb 9, 2018)

The costs of Trad is very affordable up here in Canada where our dollar sucks goats milk. 

Both of my units are in the $200 range, so that's pretty affordable in my books. 

Keep it simple is my trade mark for archery now, not bells & whistles for me from here on in. 

Just enough to get by 

Don


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

wpgarcher, I think you will find that 95% of the archers on this forum have come to traditional archery for very similar reasons and experiences. Our perspectives and priorities change so what was exciting and drove us at one time no longer seems as important today or for tomorrow. It happens to most all of us. For me I started with a longbow and cedars in the early 60’s, went the logical progression to curves, compounds, and shot just about every class in each till My priorities changed and I returned to what started this journey in the 60’s. It happens and I am glad it did! 

Now, a word of warning! Don’t think that because you have gone traditional that chasing the latest and greatest gear doesn’t still raise its ugly head. It does and you will quickly see those who it effects the most. This is a demon we all have to learn to control from within. I own 2 longbows that I actually paid over $1200 each to Jeff Massie for 18 years ago which who know’s what these would cost to be made today. Anyway it is a demon we need to keep in perspective and fully understand the difference between need’s and want’s. 

I truly hope you find the fun and satisfaction traditional archery offers to those who choose this path. You will find all types involved in the sport but there is also a sort of brotherhood and spirit of helping between us that is not as common in the wheeled community. You will recognize the difference immediately at your first shoot where other trad archers are there. My final comment is welcome!!! Don’t hesitate to ask questions or seek help with problems that plague your enjoyment of the sport. You will find we trad guys are helpful to a fault but try any and all suggestions and see what works for you. Enjoy the journey....


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

wpgarcher your story is very much like mine and others here.

I have no problem against compounds or those who shoot them. Heck my wife shoots one. I just had to get out of shooting them because I got stuck on twiddling with the bow and believing that I could buy a better score. It had finally taken away the "Zen" of shooting for me. It had begun to affect my personality while shooting and my wife was ready to just quit shooting with me. 

When I began to entertain the idea that I needed to try simpler bows, it was my wife who bought me my first longbow! 

I find it suits me very well. I still get to tinker with stuff, making my own equipment and arrows, and I've even built a few selfbows. But when it comes time to shoot, there is only ONE thing I can do, shoot the bow!


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

I have been shooting for almost 40 years and have spent around a decade each shooting compound, Olympic recurve, "trad" longbow/recurve, and WA barebow recurve. I have also shot target, field, 3D, and hunt. All of the above have their merits and drawbacks, as well as pleasures and pains. About the only styles I have not pursued are primitive and historical archery. I have also not tried horse archery (yet), jumping around like Lars (probably won't), or trick shooting (no desire).

Equipment escalation can happen in any discipline, it is just less intense in the other styles than compound. It is more of a personal trait to watch out for, IMHO, although I have at least one of everything and find joy in researching and shopping gear, as well as experimenting. Like anything, it can get out of hand.

I was an early adopter of compound bows and got pretty good at it. Then I had this nagging feeling that I did not really learn how to shoot the bow, that my results were more due to the mechanical optimization of the equipment. Olympic recurve was definitely more challenging and demanding, but the continued gadgetry and monotony of target archery wore on me. I took a break, then got introduced to field archery and "trad".

I loved field archery, 3D, and hunt but "trad" was not so good. I got schooled in the overbowed, hunched over, snap shooting, "instinctive aiming" method. It is OK at very short range, but very inconsistent otherwise. I am sure that a few archers can get to be good at it after decades of practice, but nothing like the consistent accuracy of even a run-of-the-mill bowhunting compound off the shelf at Bass Pro or beginner Oly rig. It is fun but destroys your form, disappointing accuracy (especially if coming from compound), and wears out your joints. I had seen many colleagues taken out by shoulder issues and started experiencing pain myself, so that was the wake up call.

Then I started WA barebow. Overbowed at first, then dropped weight three times and really got into the groove. I quickly learned why ILF bows are so great. The ability to swap limbs and add/remove accessories is excellent. Learning and using barebow aiming systems is great too, aiming with your body and brain instead of point-and-shoot or using a bow sight. I currently favor this style of archery and see it as a good compromise between old-fashioned archery and modern archery with all the doodads. It's got enough technology to make a difference but accuracy is all on you. There is enough equipment and technology to keep my gearhead side happy but plenty to develop on form and accuracy. When/if I get really good at that, I will probably go back to longbow and see if I can do it again there with no mechanical optimization at all. 

Enjoy the journey and don't be afraid to try something different!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome! Traditional is a lot of fun. Hard to buy success with a stick bow, accuracy definitely has to be earned no matter what your technique or preferred style of equipment. There's a greater opportunity to express your artistic side. Definitely means a lot more when you take an animal, regardless of the size, too.


----------



## Rockhitter (Feb 10, 2018)

Been there, done that, fortunatly never bought into the 1500.00 compound, 200.00 sight, 100.00 quiver, 65.00 release, etc. mentality. After 55 years drifted back to my roots. The most high tech gear I have now is a take down recurve, cost 165.00. Keep it simple and enjoy the ride.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Man it's just a tool in your bag of tricks. Make your own tool and your going to find a different better level of self-esteem.
Dan


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

That is a great story wpg. You know, it's like that in a lot of sports. For a time, I was playing golf. A lot of the guys I played with were into the equipment. I had a $150 set of clubs, and a driver that I got out of the bargain bin. And just like NCTribute mentioned, there was a bunch of cheating. Stuff like disregarding the penalty stokes of out of bounds shots, and scoring a ball "in the hole" if it was within a few inches. Calling it a gimme. Kinda made me lose interest. 

Racing bicycles was the same. A lot of guy just had to have the "Super High Whiz Bang" stuff. I just went for stuff that worked, and let them feel superior with their "bicycle jewelry"

I got back into archery only 9 or 10 months ago. I really like my local shop, but they only want to sell the high end gear. A lot of the guys I shoot with on league nights have all the high end "geegaws" too. One guy was coming with a new batch of arrows every week. Quietly, I thought if he worked on his shooting more, he'd score better. Me? I was the only guy shooting recurve with my $300 PSE. 

I learned long ago that it's more about the shooter/player/rider/racer than it is about the equipment. It's good you came to that realization too before you lost interest altogether.

Funny thing is, I wanted to try a stabilizer. I went there to see what was available with a max price in mind. They were recommending a stab that cost as much or more than my bow! It has some super hi tech honeycomb double cellular matrix embedded with unobtanium attachment gizmos. "oh yeah, it makes a BIG BIG difference!"

Basically, I wanted a rod with a weight on the end. I ended up buying a cast-off from someone who had to have the latest and greatest. So, those guys do have their uses. As they buy new stuff, a guy can get their perfectly good cast-offs at bargain prices!


----------



## derekdiruz (Feb 26, 2018)

Great post. Admittedly, I've been in the same boat. I'm 25, and have never come from family into the sport. I love archery though, but often need to step back when friends buy the newest stuff. Generally, that means get off the Amazon app for the next month, or a new sight and arrows arrive on my doorstep days later.

For traditional archery, look used imo. I personally love ILF, and for someone just starting, it can be great to swap limbs. I run a trad tech titan I got for a steal, and trad tech black max 2.0 limbs (wood glass). The riser is higher end, but the limbs were 150 new. I have many high dollar limbs but seriously love these the most. 

I personally started shooting traditional because of the simplicity. There's less crap to buy, and I believe it comes down to more practice than anything. Plus, I can stump shoot, make my own bag targets, etc. For a diy'er like me, it's perfect to tinker. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

There's lots of ways to enjoy the flight of an arrow. Good for you for expanding your horizons.

You don't have to give up one to have the other though. Me and I think plenty of other shooters enjoy both compound and recurve archery. I shoot my recurves year round and 99% of the time you will find a stickbow in my hand but I still have a nice compound and it sometimes is the better hunting bow choice for me.


----------



## wpgarcher (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow! thank you guys for the support!! I honestly didn't think anybody would take the time to read, let alone leave a response! I went to my local shop this afternoon and got school'd on trad bows...I talked to a bunch of people from all ages and all walks of life and got humbled real quick. I normally shoot 70#-72# on my compounds...I went to the rack and grabbed a used 60# striker longbow and could barely pull it back far enough to anchor haha! I ended up shooting a 35 and 40 pound bow all afternoon. I can honestly say I've never had more fun shooting a bow, the owner set up some 3d targets for me and the other trad guys and we had a trick shot shoot-off, I wasn't accurate at all but it was a blast! ended up exchanging numbers with the trad guys! I picked out a finger tab I liked but couldn't decide which bow to get. I'll be shooting more bows over the next little while till I find the one that feels the best to me! So much to learn but i'm looking forward to an exciting journey ahead!


----------



## wpgarcher (Apr 24, 2013)

JimDE said:


> wpgarcher, I think you will find that 95% of the archers on this forum have come to traditional archery for very similar reasons and experiences. Our perspectives and priorities change so what was exciting and drove us at one time no longer seems as important today or for tomorrow. It happens to most all of us. For me I started with a longbow and cedars in the early 60’s, went the logical progression to curves, compounds, and shot just about every class in each till My priorities changed and I returned to what started this journey in the 60’s. It happens and I am glad it did!
> 
> Now, a word of warning! Don’t think that because you have gone traditional that chasing the latest and greatest gear doesn’t still raise its ugly head. It does and you will quickly see those who it effects the most. This is a demon we all have to learn to control from within. I own 2 longbows that I actually paid over $1200 each to Jeff Massie for 18 years ago which who know’s what these would cost to be made today. Anyway it is a demon we need to keep in perspective and fully understand the difference between need’s and want’s.
> 
> I truly hope you find the fun and satisfaction traditional archery offers to those who choose this path. You will find all types involved in the sport but there is also a sort of brotherhood and spirit of helping between us that is not as common in the wheeled community. You will recognize the difference immediately at your first shoot where other trad archers are there. My final comment is welcome!!! Don’t hesitate to ask questions or seek help with problems that plague your enjoyment of the sport. You will find we trad guys are helpful to a fault but try any and all suggestions and see what works for you. Enjoy the journey....


yup forsure! seen some custom trad bows that can get up to $1500 and above. If I ever end up getting one of those bows, I'll know it was for me and not because I wanted to impress the guy next to me.


----------



## Rockhitter (Feb 10, 2018)

There are some fantastic bows being made today in the sub $200.00 category. I just purchased a take down new for $165.00 and it looks, feels, shoots better than some $600-800 recurves I have had in years past. The quality of bows have dramatically increased over say 10 years ago. As mentioned in this thread before.........it's not the arrow, it's the indian.


----------



## StormDragon (Aug 9, 2013)

As my signature points out, I shoot damn near everything with some type of string

I shoot them because I love to shoot 

I don care if I get looked down at for what I shoot or how much or not what I shoot costs.

I esp love watching the gadget heads blame their new toys on not hitting the target when in reality it's them and their lack of practice.

Have fun at what you do and don't take anything serious except safety, the shot and keeping your equipment in check.


----------



## Brian N (Aug 14, 2014)

WPG - the best thing about your post, besides generating a good discussion thread, is that you are willing to listen to others and you are open to their ideas. Admirable.


----------



## eventhorizon (Dec 12, 2012)

Some interesting responses. 

Trad is simply more fun. It demands more of the shooter with regard to consistency because errors are amplified. Which is counter intuitive because usually the slower the projectile the less error etc. 

But if you want trad to get away from the arms race, the fiddling with stuff, the real science and the 'bro' science and the element of winning.... sorry. 

Human nature doesn't change because you swap a compound for a stick bow. I swapped to trad because I got tired of being more bow mechanic than archer. Of worrying about third axis and perfect sight alignment than form and execution. I wanted be good, not just have good gear. 

I've advanced more as an archer with a samick phantom for $100 than I did with an OK Archery compound. But here's the thing. I've now bought a Toelke Chinook TD, a BW PCH X and ordered $3k+ of Border Bows stuff. 

It's not because I want to be 'that' guy. I shoot mostly at home or alone on a field course. At most I have my 6yr old son to boast to. I just like nice stuff and I value craftsmanship. If I wiped the floor of competitors with that Samick I'd still lust for the custom and advanced bows. But it's for me, not anyone else. 

The point is this. "To thine own self be true." Be into this, or anything else, for your own reasons. There's nothing pure about trad that can't be just as pure with a compound. Some will use the fact that their bow is cheap as a crutch for their lack of performance. Others will go to high end stuff because they do not want to put in the time on the range but want to be seen and perceived as expert. I doubt they could really explain "why archery?" 

Enjoy it honestly, practice with purpose and structure. Listen openly but think critically. The rest will fall into place. 

Cheers
Bijan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Parsons (Feb 9, 2018)

I like how you said that about the bling Lorance. 

I started off with my Trad recurve bow as a bare bow only, then added some left over compound bells & Whistles to it thinking it was going to improve my pin point consistency down range. 

Well it worked, I could shoot the frugal bow another 20 yards past it's norm,,, nothing wrong with this if a person "chooses" to dial and tune this in every time we want to shoot. 

Pretty soon my take-down recurve bow took 20 to 30 minutes to set up every time,,, of course I remembered that this was not why I returned to traditional archery to begin with. 

So back to bare bow for 4 months. 

So 3 weeks ago I put my 1977 8" front stabilizer on the bow and a fellow at the bow shop had the old fashion flat plate 3 sliding pin sight.

So now my frugal bow has $20 worth of improvements that allows me to hover with in the 6" group at 30 meters & 3" to 4" at 20 M. A much tighter group when I buckle down. 

I always practic first shot placemet into the 2" @ 20 meters,,, after that the rest are follow-ups. 

That's good enough for now as I work on refreshing my shooting form. 

Simple bow, old school sights and cheap hunting stabilizer. 

I'm not going past this line with my new Recurve Bow either. 

It has to meet the frugal hunting / Harvesting category, just the way it is in my books. 

Don


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

eventhorizon said:


> Some interesting responses.
> 
> Trad is simply more fun. It demands more of the shooter with regard to consistency because errors are amplified. Which is counter intuitive because usually the slower the projectile the less error etc.
> 
> ...


Spot on. 

I shoot compound and recurve bows. I shoot quality bows that aren't cheap. First deer killed with both disciplines were with low end, inexpensive models. Deer didn't know it. I like quality gear. When I build or repair something I want it to be quality as well.

Sounds more like the OP is just figuring out who he is going to be. 18 to 24 years of age is a time in which we develop our character and find our path.

I learned to love archery. I've always loved to hunt. Shooting my bow after work and on weekends is good for my spirit. 

Sent from my SM-J710MN using Tapatalk


----------



## NCTribute (Jan 28, 2007)

Don_Parsons said:


> I like how you said that about the bling Lorance.
> 
> I started off with my Trad recurve bow as a bare bow only, then added some left over compound bells & Whistles to it thinking it was going to improve my pin point consistency down range.
> 
> ...


Interesting comment on the first shot. I also always stressed to myself that the first shot of any practice session was the most important, in hunting there is no warm up. Mentally think it also helped, if I made a good first shot I relaxed and it made the rest of the session easier. If I did not make a good first shot, I buckled down and reviewed what I was doing and attempted to correct any issues. Ultimately it gave me a high level of confidence when hunting.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Archery is a great sport....so many niches for different personalities.

I shot a compound for years.....and frankly....it was getting to be anticlimactic reaching out and killing stuff with my compound. The technology in the bows now almost make things too easy [Almost!]

It was an eye opener to me that I couldn't just pick up a stick bow and shoot it well....there is a higher degree of difficulty that was fascinating. What I found is that it brought back the fun shooting archery for me. 

Now I'm struggling with some physical issues that have kept me from shooting for a long time but an upcoming surgery should solve that. The tendency for me is to overdo it.....my advice; work into it slowly...and develop good form.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've been in this game since 1956 (I bought my 1st real bow & joined a club & NFAA then). I have been involved from a shop/lanes owner, archery column writer, state organization officer, club officer & a ton of other things. I have seen & endured about every good & bad thing in this sport (Target & hunting). I am fortunate to be able to afford about anything I want (NO, not rich, just worked all my life). I'm a shopper when it comes to my Archery & a little used never bothered me. If your not in a hurry, you will find some awesome deals. Example, I just bought a Darton to be my Target bow that is near a $1000 bow. A NON Archer won it at a sports show drawing & I found out about it $300 to my door.. My hunting Darton Ex Vegas cost me $75 used & had a $50 sight on it. The bow was a trade in, 1 year old ($800 new) & the shop wanted it gone as they did not sell Dartons (Clerks words). It's a great bow.. Anyway, I have no problem or any other feeling about the guy & his tackle next to me in a tournament or unpacking my hunting gear at a camp with others.. I never worry about "their" shooting, only mine. When I shot the NFAA Field Nationals with my $200 Longbow, the people sporting their $800+ Longbows were just Archers like me. I am not saying tackle cannot help. I'm saying do your own thing & enjoy the game... Hunting I'm guessing 40+ animals fell to my $90 hunting bow in the mid 70s to mid 80s..


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

wpgarcher said:


> Ok this is going to be a long one! I started my archery journey 6 years ago, like most people I just wanted to try something new and step out of my comfort zone. I went out and bought myself a cheap compound bow from cabelas found a range and started shooting away. Over the next few months I shot religiously and actually became pretty good at it, eventually a few friends from the range got me started in bowhunting. The problem was nobody in my family hunts, I never grew up on a farm, my dad never did archery and I really didn't know what I was doing. Fast forward a year or so, I finally shot my first animal with my bow...the feeling was overwhelming to say the least, the bag of mixed emotions hit me like a 50. cal. Now fast forward again to 2015, I had finally purchased my first "pro shop" bow, it was a PSE Dream season Decree, I dropped close to $2000 that day with all the accessories, I walked out of the shop with my chest in the air feeling like I had finally joined the "elite" group of archers at my local range. Gone were the days of feeling second class with my cabelas bow, I now had the top of the food chain PSE bow. I started to look down on people who were shooting mainline or box store bows. Every year I had to have the newest flag ship bow...the more expensive it was the more I felt like a man. Last hunting season I took a bear and a nice buck with my elite option 6...very cool for me since it was my first spring bear I've ever shot! amazing feeling all around! A few days later I saw my buddy at the range...He had just purchased the new hoyt carbon redwrx rx1 bow...$2000 bare bow!!! (Canadian). Instead of congratulating him on his purchase, I immediately got jealous that he had 1 up'd me on the bow... he had the latest and greatest bow and I had a 2017 bow that was outdated and outclassed. It was at that moment that I had realized that i've lost touch with reality and forgotten the reason why I started archery. Instead of chasing memories I was chasing flagship bows, instead of making new friends, I was making enemies. I'm so tired of chasing the latest and greatest compound bow, I'm tired of falling for manufacturers marketing tricks, and for the most part...i'm tired of being that "guy" at the range ( You know what i'm talking about). It's time for me to reconnect with archery, I'm going back to a simpler time...a time where shooting was fun and hunting was spiritual. I'm putting away my compounds and i'm going to purchase my first trad bow. I want to be the guy who starts the tradition of bowhunting in my family, and what better way to do it than with a stick bow? I'm a novice when it comes to traditional stuff, for all the brothers out there on AT...I'm going to need your guidance, its going to take me a while to adjust but hey...I think its going to be worth it. I want to hear some stories from you guys...why did you start your journey in traditional archery? any tips you can give for a trad noob? haha, anyways if you've made it this far without closing the thread...I appreciate it! please forgive me if spelling and grammar mistakes as I did this in 1 take without going back and proof reading it At the end of the day, I'm just a 22 year old man who shoots sticks into things...and I want to keep it that way!



Welcome wpgarcher.

If you don't mind, just a couple of observations...take them for what you will.

I've been around this game long enough to know that*"that guy"* exists in every aspect of archery...as well as life. Constant tinkerers are constant tinkerers regardless of what they shoot. *"That guy"* that has to have the latest and greatest of everything in modern archery exists in traditional archery also. *"That guy"* that is an elitist slob in modern archery exists in traditional archery also. *"That guy"* that thinks he can purchase higher scores and more killed animals with the latest compound gadget exists in traditional archery also. *"That guy"* that is always beating his chest and bragging about his equipment and accomplishments is the same with a compound bow or a traditional bow. At the end of the day, an *****hole shooting a compound will be an *****hole shooting a longbow or a recurve. 

People are people.

KPC


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I met your 'brother' 30 years ago at an archery club. He was a good shot and always bought new equipment thinking it would take him from placing 3 to 5 to number one. 

After a couple of years I saw him at the practice range shooting a stickbow of the same bowyer that I shot. I said, "Nick, what happened?" He said, "Todd, I quit the arms race." Then he started killing more and bigger deer than he ever did with a compound.

I remember the first time I walked into the woods with a bow I felt like an Indian. Never got that feeling with a compound.

My advise to you is start low poundage and GET A COACH. 

Look at the post right after your original. He broke it up in to paragraphs, Much easier to read.

Bowmania


----------



## wpgarcher (Apr 24, 2013)

Awesome responses fellas! I just read over my initial post and I feel like I forgot to mention some things. 

I originally took up archery so I could get away from the daily grind. Just to fling a few arrows and take my mind off of things, I was and still am studying Civil engineering, I just needed to get away from it every once and while to reset my brain. I don't shoot competitively and I probably never will, wasn't even planning on hunting but that kind of just happened ...i'm happy it did because it opened up an entire world to me. 

In no way shape or form am I saying compound archers are douche bags and elitists, some of my best friends are compound shooters and they are amazing people. For me I stopped having fun and enjoying archery when I started to care more about my equipment than I did the memories and adventures, whether that was setting up target in my backyard and firing up the grill and flinging some arrows with some buddies or waking up early morning while it was freezing to try and kill the buck of a lifetime those were the kinds of things I was looking forward to.

I got way too caught up in the arms race, I've never been one to chase the next latest or greatest technology, I've been poor and seen my parents work extremely hard to get to where they are today...I am forever grateful that they put away money for me and my siblings to be able to get through University with barely any debt. Archery ( especially bowhunting) has really taken off over the last 6 years or so...the rising popularity into mainstream media ( guys like Rogan, Greentree, Hanes and Dorian) has really sky rocketed this industry. I found myself being concerned with which new bow I was going to buy every 6 months...I kept falling for the marketing gimmicks of IBO speeds, smoother draw cycle, less hand shock, weight. Honestly from year to year I kept buying the next flagship bow, even though I really couldn't feel a difference.

For me personally, I felt the need to make the switch from compound to traditional because I feel that it suits my lifestyle and mindset much better. In no way am I saying that people can't have fun while shooting compounds. I had to make a decision in my 3rd year of EVDS whether or not I was going to study architecture or engineering, I went with civil engineering because I like simple yet effective concepts. In Civil engineering your goal is to design structures down to its most basic form, it doesn't need to be pretty it just needs to work. This is the mentality that has made me who I am today, I just felt like I needed to go back to that. 

Who knows...switching to trad might just cost me just as much as my compounds did haha, but at least i'll know it was for me and not just to impress the guy next to me.

****I'm really enjoying the responses over the past couple days!****


----------



## wpgarcher (Apr 24, 2013)

Bowmania said:


> I met your 'brother' 30 years ago at an archery club. He was a good shot and always bought new equipment thinking it would take him from placing 3 to 5 to number one.
> 
> After a couple of years I saw him at the practice range shooting a stickbow of the same bowyer that I shot. I said, "Nick, what happened?" He said, "Todd, I quit the arms race." Then he started killing more and bigger deer than he ever did with a compound.
> 
> ...


Yeah! I noticed that after I started thread! its pretty hard to read unless you break it up into paragraphs! thanks for the advice


----------



## wpgarcher (Apr 24, 2013)

ahunter55 said:


> I've been in this game since 1956 (I bought my 1st real bow & joined a club & NFAA then). I have been involved from a shop/lanes owner, archery column writer, state organization officer, club officer & a ton of other things. I have seen & endured about every good & bad thing in this sport (Target & hunting). I am fortunate to be able to afford about anything I want (NO, not rich, just worked all my life). I'm a shopper when it comes to my Archery & a little used never bothered me. If your not in a hurry, you will find some awesome deals. Example, I just bought a Darton to be my Target bow that is near a $1000 bow. A NON Archer won it at a sports show drawing & I found out about it $300 to my door.. My hunting Darton Ex Vegas cost me $75 used & had a $50 sight on it. The bow was a trade in, 1 year old ($800 new) & the shop wanted it gone as they did not sell Dartons (Clerks words). It's a great bow.. Anyway, I have no problem or any other feeling about the guy & his tackle next to me in a tournament or unpacking my hunting gear at a camp with others.. I never worry about "their" shooting, only mine. When I shot the NFAA Field Nationals with my $200 Longbow, the people sporting their $800+ Longbows were just Archers like me. I am not saying tackle cannot help. I'm saying do your own thing & enjoy the game... Hunting I'm guessing 40+ animals fell to my $90 hunting bow in the mid 70s to mid 80s..


" do your own thing & enjoy the game." great advice ahunter55! I hope to achieve that with switch to trad!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

There are many elitists even in the trad world of archery. Custom bows as well as vintage models. The old guard that if what you’re shooting doesn’t meet their standards of what “Trad” is. Try not to get caught up in the chase of gear and focus more on having fun and making memories. I see way too many guys who are obsessed with what bows they own than actually how they shoot. Videos of their newest high end custom and when they shoot you just cringe at how amazingly awful they are. I’d rather shoot a cheap bow well than a custom like crap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

Lots of great advice in this thread. I think ahunter55 hit a home run with "do your own thing...." All of us can benefit from that

Sometimes easier said than done. A person just has to be disciplined enough to not get caught up in the "arms race" as you put it, and let your skill, rather than your equipment do the talkin'


----------



## danonusa (Jan 18, 2018)

Anyone who judges or places value on another based on their possessions, be it a bow, car, house, or whatever has some serious work to do.


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm right there with you. I've shot a bow since I was 9 and I'm really good with my compound. Like any target inside of 100yds is in a lot of trouble...but at some point two years ago, I realized that my being good was MUCH more about the doodads than my skill. It occurred to me that with my Halon, range finder, SpotHogg sight, release, drop down rest, axion stabilizer and a reasonably steady hand, virtually ANYONE could be good within a very short period of time and it just made me feel like less of an "archer" and more of a "shooter." Don't get me wrong, being able to shoot even a high tech bow is not a baby's game...but for me, I stopped getting fired up about hitting the sweet spot and just got angry when I didn't. So, in a weird way, being really good with the most advanced everything killed the joy for me. I still enjoy it, I mean, it's shooting a bow and there isn't a heck of a lot of stuff on this planet that I'd rather do...but, you know.

So, I bought a recurve on a whim and started shooting bare bow recurve. Badly. I learned very quickly the difference between being a good shooter and being an archer. They're both respectable and awesome, but they're very different. I really enjoyed immersing myself into all of the technical aspects, physics, techniques and all of the other cool stuff involved with shooting traditional and even started coaching which made me MUCH better because I really started to nail down form and release. 

I like it so much that I haven't shot my Halon a handful of times in the last year and I shoot at least 4 days a week. I also just ordered my first longbow, so we'll see how that goes. I ordered a Bear Ausable because I think every trad shooter should have a Bear in the stable for tradition if nothing else!

Happy shooting and welcome to the club! In the Navy, if you were an enlisted person that became an officer, you were referred to as a Mustang....so I think compound shooters that convert to trad should have some sort of special designator as well! Suggestions?


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

Mike Lawless said:


> Lots of great advice in this thread. I think ahunter55 hit a home run with "do your own thing...." All of us can benefit from that
> 
> Sometimes easier said than done. A person just has to be disciplined enough to not get caught up in the "arms race" as you put it, and let your skill, rather than your equipment do the talkin'


Boy, that's a mouthful there! I watched a guy with one of the ugliest 30 year old Ben Pearson recurve bows I've ever seen (and it was simultaneously one of the most awesome! Suede riser, rattle canned camo limbs that was wearing off) school a couple of people with rigs that were a couple of grand easy! I mean, he outshot them by 50 points and he was self-taught, completely "wrong" form, somewhat of a snap shooter, completely instinctive...kind of the works, but he was just a great shot, couldn't have been nicer and a heck of a lot of fun to be around. I look forward to shooting with that guy again for sure!


----------



## Runningbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

I got my first recurve in 1968, started bow hunting in 1972. When it comes to the buy, sell and trade issues of bows, stickbows are no different then compounds. You can spend a lifetime looking for THE bow. The simplicity of longbows and recurves are more fun and more rewarding as you will find it becomes more of a lifestyle then a hobby. Approach it like hard work with a lifetime of reward. Start out close and work on your form, correct one thing at a time and remember success doesn't happen over night. Being a good shot with a stick bow takes time, patience and dedication. You don't have aids or mechanics to help you along. Buy a few books on shooting the stickbow, frustration is doing something wrong and not knowing how to fix it. One thing, once you put it all together the feeling of success is something that nothing else can describe.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Runningbuck said:


> When it comes to the buy, sell and trade issues of bows, stickbows are no different then compounds. You can spend a lifetime looking for THE bow.




In my opinion, this is even worse in the *"traditional"* archery community.


Some people seem to think *"THE bow"* possesses some sort of special powers, magic, mojo, juju, or whatever it is they call it, and they keep buying, selling, trading and tinkering in an attempt to finally find the one that will do the shooting for them.


When have you seen anyone accumulate or cycle through 10, 20, 30, 50 or 100 compound bows in a matter of 5 or 10 years...or even a lifetime? I never have. 


That's common in the *"trad"* world.



KPC


----------



## Mailman Bill (Jun 11, 2008)

wpgarcher you've basically told my life in the archery world but it took me 50 some years to go back to my roots in traditional archery. I'm so ate up now with the Trad Life I've gone to the extreme of making my own selfbows from hickory and hedge and now lately making my own arrows and knapping my own flint arrowheads. No score on the deer family as of yet but I'll be out in my Missouri woods this coming September 15th with my stick and string. I turn 70 this coming May so I pray my shoulders hold out awhile longer drawing back my bow for at least until I put my land owners tag on a deer of any age or sex. They are all trophies in the traditional world.


----------



## lsb (Apr 2, 2011)

Similar to many posts I started young with plastic recurves. Got my first compound when I was 10, a Browning knight. Shot instinctive out of several compounds until college. I worked at a shop and got talked into sights. I stayed with fingers. 

I was sponsored and traveled to shoots all over. It got to the point I was pissed off just having to shoot because I never did as good as I thought I should have. I quit shooting competition and shooting all together for a year. 

Then one day I grabbed the bow and went to shooting at home. I thought, I wonder if I can still shoot without the sights? Pulled them off and by golly I could shoot without them. I was guiding some trad guys and caught the bug. I bought a self bow that was pretty crappy. Then a Martin high speed. A couple years later Jack gave me his Doug Knight take down, my favorite bow btw. I picked a longbow later.

After 8 or so years of trad I picked up a cheap pse compound, now a Mathews. Always stayed with fingers. I shanked a shot at an elk 2 years ago and tried sights again, that lasted a month. Now, after 6 or so years of compounds, I'm thinking I may pick that recurve again this year.

The simpler I can keep it the more I like it. Welcome to trad you won't regret the switch.


----------



## Hank (Jul 5, 2003)

This is a $15 fiberglass bow that was made in the late 1950's, my dad's fiberglass arrows from the 1960's and me with a public land deer in the 80's. About a week earlier I told the wheelie guys at the Pro Shop you didn't a fancy $$$ bow to take a deer


----------



## MAT (May 27, 2003)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> There are many elitists even in the trad world of archery.


And trad bow manufactures making wild claims so don't fall into the same trap on the other side of the fence. Technology is creeping into trad bows too, not all of it bad however (carbon fiber is much better than fiberglass). There are $1800 "super" recurves that claim they are fast and offer a different draw profile only to be less accurate and louder. Most of these guys have the same mindset as compound shooter (new, faster is better). However for the rest of us the ultimate bow is a goal we'll never get to. That's OK, I like owning more than one bow!


----------



## KLMoore (Mar 12, 2018)

I started my archery fun while in High School, over 40 years ago. During high school I was in wood shop and the instructor was an archer (RIP Mr. Renner) and taught those of us who wanted built traditional bows how to do it and do it right. Mine was/is 60 inches long, 65 pound pull with a 28 inch draw length. I shot in HS competitions and used that bow to hunt with (sometimes successfully) until I got out of the Army. I became a police officer who rarely had time to hunt. My brother-in-law who like me is now retired gave me 25 year old PSE. After surgeries to repair both shoulders, I could only draw it at a max of 52 lbs. After consulting with the Secretary of the Treasury (my wife) I bought a 2018 Bowtech Realm X. It is maxed out at 60 pounds and I find it perfect. My old traditional bow, though well cared for has cracks in the fiberglass of the limbs, so for safety reasons I don’t shoot it any more. I plan on getting a takedown traditional bow, but that will be a while in acquiring…
Best of luck in your search. And bows are like anything else, cars, cellphones, etc. They become dated the moment you buy it. If you are happy with your bow, don’t succumb to bow envy. PM me for a few tips on traditional bow hunting, etc.
God bless!


----------



## KLMoore (Mar 12, 2018)

Agreed! Bow makers will happily sell high priced bows to anyone who wants one. At 61 years old, the 2018 Bowtech Realm X is likely the last bow I’ll ever buy, assuming my shoulders and health permit.


----------



## BowFlight (Jan 25, 2008)

Great story and archery background. I practically had the same start. I shot a Bowtech compound for years with all the cool stuff, went to a 3D shoot. Was in a group of 4 archers, 3 compounds and 1 dude with an old longbow. He was within an inch of every one of our arrows on the course. I couldn't believe the skill level, and these shots went
out past 45 yards. I had to give this a try. That was 4 years ago and I haven't looked back. Shot many Trad events including the big ETAR in Pa. Super fun group of people, all trying each others bows, making trades etc. Make sure you get a bow with no more than 40 lbs limbs. It takes time to get your form down. A heavy bow can be good for hunting but will mess up your form for a new shooter. The new carbon limbs with the ILF system also work for hunting. You then need only one riser and 2 sets of limbs. Keeps the expenses down and eliminates the endless arms race that you mentioned. Look for traditional shooting YouTube videos by "Arne Moe". I think they will help immensely. Good luck!


----------



## unicom (Dec 10, 2017)

wpgarche, I think its awesome that you stopped chasing what's the latest and greatest and got back to the real reason you picked up archery. I've always loved archery and have been fascinated at what you can do with a bow. I love both compound and traditional archery. Its such a fun and rewarding sport. I may not have the best of the best but I like what i do have and it fits me perfect. I just need to stop renting traditional bows and just buy one. But my spare cash is tied up in my other past time I love at the moment. Building AR's. I love bows and guns and cant get enough of them. Its a fun activity for me. Ill never be the over the top serious person about it. I just want to have fun and share the fun with others.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

This is an interesting thread, full of great stories. Thanx fellow Kanuk, for starting it. I wish at 22 I'd had the self-awareness you've shown by starting this thread. 

FWIW I wanted a used $100 Don Jackson recurve, which I later learned from asking on here is a rebranded Check Mate Kings Pawn. 

Management had another idea. She surprised me on my birthday in 2012 with a brand new PSE Stinger 3G. 

Later I got the Jackson, and also a beautiful longbow. 

Over the years I've learned to tune, change strings, add sights and accessories, fletch arrows, and buy and buy and buy and buy stuff. 

I love the accuracy of the compound; how I can put arrows pretty much where I want them out to 40 metres. 

Yet there is nothing like the feel of my stickbows, especially my longbow. It's probably my favorite to shoot.


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

4 Fletch said:


> This is an interesting thread, full of great stories. Thanx fellow Kanuk, for starting it. I wish at 22 I'd had the self-awareness you've shown by starting this thread.
> 
> FWIW I wanted a used $100 Don Jackson recurve, which I later learned from asking on here is a rebranded Check Mate Kings Pawn.
> 
> ...


I have a Halon compound that seemingly can’t miss, so I’m with you. I always say that if you want to hit the bullseye every time, shoot a compound...but if you want hitting the bullseye to MEAN something, shoot traditional.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitegardens (Jan 22, 2018)

All these stories are awesome. I've read every single one of them and now I don't feel so bad.

My story goes like this.

I grew up on a farm in West Central Il. I got into hunting in my early teens late (80's-90's). I had a used, bare, Jennings Black lightning. I wanted to bow hunt for another reason to go out in the fall to hunt deer.

At 30 yards I could hit a pie plate consistently. No sites, standard rest, etc....

I left, went to school 6 hours away, my lifestyle changed, etc... In 2005 I started my own business. This of course gave me no time whatsoever to go hunting or even doing anything hobby wise.

Fast forward to 2016. Got out of my business a year before that. Re-instated my FOID card. Started Deer Hunting again back on the family farm. (2 hours away)

I love being in the woods and my son who is now 10 is starting to catch the wilderness/hunting bug. I think he's too young (for his maturity and safety) to start shotgun hunting so I wanted to bow hunt again.

I was shocked at all the details that have evolved over a good compound bow! So much so it made my head swim.... I understand the technologies that go into these things, but my word, it's unreal. I just wanted a simply compound bow as my shoulder has minor issues and I wanted the let off. Finally settled on a 2017 brut lite that was last years model and 200 bucks off. Even after setting it up and getting out the door with tax, I was still at 400 bucks.

I've never shot with a site before, and even the pro shop was amazed at how well I was shooting. I think it all comes from shooting without sites for so many years. Even if the RTH equipment on the bow is "low end" to most people, the sites and everything else on it are more than sufficient to make a good kill shot.

It's insane, and I would of went cheaper with a stinger x, but I was worried about the rough draw, and touchy valley.

Now it's time to get my son a bow, and I'll be another 400 in it. I don't understand why things have gotten so expensive and out of hand. All I want to do is take my son out bow hunting to enjoy the outdoors, and not make it about shooting a trophy or anything that walks by for that matter. I've even noticed some re-curves and take down bows are starting to get expensive also.


...


----------



## Don_Parsons (Feb 9, 2018)

Yes, the Trad bows "could" get pricey, but there is a selection of mid quality Olympic risers to choose from on the Lancaster site. 

It is true that a higher price bow has some benefits for the top shooters out there, those of us that target practic for fun and harvest game & predators with in our limits,,, we can get by with the mid priced units. 

I've been running the frugal Galaxy Torch riser with Medium length Bronze Star limbs in 30# for now. 

1 3/4" to 2" on average groups at 20 meters. 
3" to 3 1/4" at 30 meters. 
And yes, once in a while I see the 7" to 8" shots,,, but all of them are close enough for deer or bears. 

The buckle down shots will have to come into play for the gopher season coming up. 
Then I'll need to get things dialed in with the higher Pound-age limbs coming up. 

We consider Deer & Bear vitals in the 10" category, Elk & Moose up to 12". 
This puts me at 17 to 22 meter shoots max. 

PS: I'm using the old school 3 pin sight and spring & plunger rest since I grew up with this for 30 years in my compound bow days,,, and it has proven it's weigth in something that works for me. 

The day will come when I return to bare bow, but I need to prove the net worth of this bow in hand before going down that road. 

Just me that is. 

Don


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

maddog20/20 said:


> If you want to hit the bullseye every time, shoot a compound...but if you want hitting the bullseye to MEAN something, shoot traditional.


Nice signature line.


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

4 Fletch said:


> Nice signature line.


You know what? That’s an excellent idea!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disco89 (Oct 17, 2017)

wpgarcher said:


> Ok this is going to be a long one! I started my archery journey 6 years ago, like most people I just wanted to try something new and step out of my comfort zone. I went out and bought myself a cheap compound bow from cabelas found a range and started shooting away. Over the next few months I shot religiously and actually became pretty good at it, eventually a few friends from the range got me started in bowhunting. The problem was nobody in my family hunts, I never grew up on a farm, my dad never did archery and I really didn't know what I was doing. Fast forward a year or so, I finally shot my first animal with my bow...the feeling was overwhelming to say the least, the bag of mixed emotions hit me like a 50. cal. Now fast forward again to 2015, I had finally purchased my first "pro shop" bow, it was a PSE Dream season Decree, I dropped close to $2000 that day with all the accessories, I walked out of the shop with my chest in the air feeling like I had finally joined the "elite" group of archers at my local range. Gone were the days of feeling second class with my cabelas bow, I now had the top of the food chain PSE bow. I started to look down on people who were shooting mainline or box store bows. Every year I had to have the newest flag ship bow...the more expensive it was the more I felt like a man. Last hunting season I took a bear and a nice buck with my elite option 6...very cool for me since it was my first spring bear I've ever shot! amazing feeling all around! A few days later I saw my buddy at the range...He had just purchased the new hoyt carbon redwrx rx1 bow...$2000 bare bow!!! (Canadian). Instead of congratulating him on his purchase, I immediately got jealous that he had 1 up'd me on the bow... he had the latest and greatest bow and I had a 2017 bow that was outdated and outclassed. It was at that moment that I had realized that i've lost touch with reality and forgotten the reason why I started archery. Instead of chasing memories I was chasing flagship bows, instead of making new friends, I was making enemies. I'm so tired of chasing the latest and greatest compound bow, I'm tired of falling for manufacturers marketing tricks, and for the most part...i'm tired of being that "guy" at the range ( You know what i'm talking about). It's time for me to reconnect with archery, I'm going back to a simpler time...a time where shooting was fun and hunting was spiritual. I'm putting away my compounds and i'm going to purchase my first trad bow. I want to be the guy who starts the tradition of bowhunting in my family, and what better way to do it than with a stick bow? I'm a novice when it comes to traditional stuff, for all the brothers out there on AT...I'm going to need your guidance, its going to take me a while to adjust but hey...I think its going to be worth it. I want to hear some stories from you guys...why did you start your journey in traditional archery? any tips you can give for a trad noob? haha, anyways if you've made it this far without closing the thread...I appreciate it! please forgive me if spelling and grammar mistakes as I did this in 1 take without going back and proof reading it At the end of the day, I'm just a 22 year old man who shoots sticks into things...and I want to keep it that way!


Just beware, you most certainly could become the trad bow guy who looks down upon other bow hunters. Seems like emotions kind of run your decisions and your wallet. Avoid motorcycles, boats, etc. Good luck becoming a different type of person.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

Good story but just be aware that you can get into the same rut on the trad side. I am probably on bow number 150 or so and have had a blast not only shooting lots of different bows but also buying, selling, and trading bows. I really can't give you any advice. I think that the bigger, badder, better, latest syndrome hits us whether it is bows or trucks or fishing rods. Lose the guilt and just enjoy!


----------



## pursuit (Sep 29, 2008)

It is great to hear all of the stories. I have always tried to find ways to be more challenging. I stopped using the release and went fingers, but I still had to have a fancy bow. When I finally decided to make the change, I went all out. I sold my compound and all of its equipment so I wouldn’t be tempted to go back. I bought an inexpensive recurve and started shooting. It was extremely frustrating for the first month or two. After that I couldn’t have loved archery more. I know that I shot more arrows and wore out more targets in one year than I had in the last 10. I still haven’t harvested a deer in the last three years but would never trade The traditional experience for anything!


----------



## Don_Parsons (Feb 9, 2018)

My main goal going down the traditional archery road is, exercise and the something to do. 

It gets me out side, allows for something else to do in the out-doors,,, and to keep it in the frugal bracket. 

Traditional archery has improved in many ways. 
Yes, we get to choose the old school self bows from the beginning of time,,, home made wood arrows and pretty much build what we want. 

A person can swing into a archery shop and walk out the door with a factory bow & hand full of arrows at $150 to $200.

Or step it up if they choose $$$.

Trad archery can be many things to many people,,, the thing about it is keeping it fun. 

I share in this evey time I dig it out of truck, the folks at work, ice fishing, camping, tourists stops, and every where I go.

Every passer by has to take a look, and most of them ask questions. 

They enjoy watching me shoot arrows at 20 to 30 meters, it gets them scratching their heads on how accurate these Trad bows are. 

Yes, I shoot flipper spring rest & plunger along with pin sights,,, but I "ALWAYS" share with the folks I encounter that there are 1000's of archers that shoot bare bow. 

I tell them the costs of this activity and all the places across our Americas that I've taken my bow,,, the next 2 big trips coming up is Southern Ontario & 7 areas through out BC Canada. 

It's all about good times in my books, a small fanny-pack of odds & ends with a hand full of arrows. 

Make what you want to make of it, the categories of Archery are endless, if you Grin from ear to ear every time you reach for your bow,,, then your on the right path. 

Traditional archery is about our brothers & sisters,,, and more so about who we are.

Don


----------



## thehairlessone (Mar 18, 2018)

great post. I used to do the same thing. Never happy. Quit archery about 5 yrs ago but i am thinking about getting back into it. If I do it will be a nice inexpensive setup. A $300 bow kills an animal just fine


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

Don_Parsons said:


> My main goal going down the traditional archery road is, exercise and the something to do.
> 
> It gets me out side, allows for something else to do in the out-doors,,, and to keep it in the frugal bracket.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## danhasabow (Oct 22, 2018)

I went the opposite way. One year of recurve then bought a used compound. Had a few issues with it and went all out for a flagship. The bow is a beast and I'm stoked on it. I've never had the I'm better than you thing about my bow. I learned from snowboarding that equipment can't make up for a lack of skill.


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

Recently I shot one arrow out of my one compound and went back to the trad bows. I'm using the lighter bows for now but will work my way back up to the heavier poundage bows. We had our little community archery night last night and I was using the 35 lb bow. Most of the other guys were shooting 50 lb bows. As we approached the end of the evening we switched off bows with each other. Who would have thought there would have been 3 left hand shooters. And three right handed shooters at the end. So the lefties enjoyed the challenge of shooting each others bow. After stepping up to the 50 lb bows I was back to my 35. group was tighter and we had a shoot off. The deal was this... We had one arrow each and the scenario that was dreamed up was - whoever gets the closest to the bullseye is the deer slayer. I schemed this little competition up, and was the oldest so I had to shoot first. Fortunately for me I shot a 10x. So I got "my deer". The group got smaller as the one guy "killed his deer"... It was fun and a great way to end the evening with an element of competitiveness and skill.


----------



## giegs (Jun 17, 2018)

Reminds me of all the same flavors of conversation I've had in climbing and kayaking and mountain bikes... As someone new to the archery world this seems like a different context for the same nonsense. Being too dogmatic in any direction probably isn't a good look. 

As long as you're doing something that makes you happy and happy with the way it's going, that's great. There are some broad community guidelines to adhere to, but lots of room for discussion. There's a lot to be said for a craftsman with a simple set of tools, but I'm a nerd for tools that do one particular job really well. I've been trying to limit myself lately to a really light target bow (24#) and the 40# hunting rig I just put together. The temptation to run off and chase shiny is there, but I'm at a point where I think I'll benefit most from focusing on developing my shot process and enjoying some casual time outside... while saving up for a set of Hex 8s.


----------



## Hiram (Jul 31, 2013)

I shoot onestrings because they are the best for hunting and I can make and change strings in the field, the end.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Please try putting some paragraphs in your post. Hard for my old eyes to read.

I had a friend that was 'on the circuit' with the latest and greatest. Pretty good shot and always place at shoots. We talked a lot, not about archery but more about hunting. After telling him about some shots I made (and saying you could never make that shot with a compound) he started to ask a question here and there about my bows. This goes on for probably minimum 5 years and 5 new bows for him (and I got to say you'd never make that shot, and I think he finally agreed), I saw him on the range shoot a bow by the same bowyer as mine. LOL. I said, Nick, what happened?" He said, "I quit the arms race!!!" 

Bowmania


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Mike Lawless said:


> *unobtanium *


Mike a fan of Avatar I presume??? Several people in the class I am associated with are trying to get the students to try all the gadgets --stabilizers, sight, they can-- wonder sometimes if it is just one a giant commercial. Good stuff and I am sure it does what it is supposed to do but what in the world is wrong with barebow trad? It offers the poorest shot group but the greatest overall pleasure..


----------



## Savannahsdad (Oct 13, 2003)

I shot a compound from the beginning. I was given a recurve that I "played" with in the backyard, but never considered hunting with it. I too chased the newest, latest, greatest, reinvention of the wheel bow every year. Then one day a friend let me shoot his recurve, it was a high end bow and I will not mention the brand as that is not the point. But I saw then that, after many animals taken with a compound, maybe, just maybe the recurve could be a doorway to getting back to what hunting used to be, at least for me. I gave my compound to a young man at church wanting to get into bowhunting and went all in the Traditional way and bought myself a custom recurve. Occasionally I would look at the new "flagship" bows that the major player put out each year, not to mention all the accessories. I mean, now there are range finding sights that light up like a heads up display in a fighter jet. The more I saw the less I desired to go back to that. Then one day I read a quote by Gene Wensel. "There comes a time when the beauty of simplicity overrides technology"..... That was it for me, I knew then that I would never own another compound bow. I had a longbow made for me and had that quote put on the lower limb as reminder. I do not look down on guys who choose to shoot a wheel bow. Though I do sometimes with a smile ask them, as an ol'timer once asked me, "Son, when are going to get rid of those training wheels". Take your stick and string and never look back. I assure you that you will be greatly rewarded. I do envy you in that you are starting this path so young. I found my way when I was twice your age, but I intend to enjoy every day the Good Lord gives going forward and never look back.


----------



## meatman (Jun 2, 2017)

Hey man. This has nothing to do with archery and everything to do with your psychology/self esteem. I saw another post the other day about Keeping Up With the Joneses. You're not alone. 

Go read about conspicuous consumption. Once you figure out whats going on in your brain and can learn to turn it off, you'll live a happier life. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conspicuous_consumption


----------



## ButchMo (Apr 21, 2017)

"Now, a word of warning! Don’t think that because you have gone traditional that chasing the latest and greatest gear doesn’t still raise its ugly head. It does and you will quickly see those who it effects the most. This is a demon we all have to learn to control from within. I own 2 longbows that I actually paid over $1200 each to Jeff Massie for 18 years ago which who know’s what these would cost to be made today. Anyway it is a demon we need to keep in perspective and fully understand the difference between need’s and want’s. "

X2

WPG, Your last post really made me smile.


----------



## dunninla (Oct 17, 2018)

thanks for your post. I'm just taking up archery. I discovered that the vast majority of archers use compound bows, which surprised me because it doesn't even seem like archery to me. No romance. No nostalgia. They look like complicated crossbows. They're ugly as hell, and... seem fake. Remember when you had to change your own gears in your car? Why would I want an arrow projecting machine that practically shoots the arrow for you?

So obviously I have bought a recurve. I completely understand the attraction of barebow too. But now that I think about it, why didn't I consider longbow? I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I shot compound for 20 plus years and would usually swap out bows every 3 years. I kept the same accessories and the same arrows etc as that’s what worked for me. Shot a ton of 3d but was mainly just looking to stay sharp and get better for hunting and killing animals. I never cared what my buddies did and if they wanted a new rig every year with new equipment so be it. I always felt by switching, swapping and never getting to know your equipment, you’ll never find that piece of mind you need to stay confident. At least that’s my feeling. It’s more so with trad. I’ve been shooting stick for 7 years now. I wanted a bow that I could work on without going to a shop. I live in rural areas so a lot of times it’s easier to do my own work. I wanted to learn a new skill, keep it simple and kill animals. I never cared about nostalgia, the back to your roots bs I see so many guys talk about and the next step in hunting....whatever that’s supposed to be. We all have our own goals. In that short time I’ve seen guys go through more bows, expensive, not expensive, custom, not custom. I know we need to find one that fits us as individuals but buying, trading, swapping high end trad gear only to not be able to tune your arrows or to figure out brace height or to overbow yourself......I don’t know. I like the way the trad community is more so than the compound community as far as helping, teaching, guiding etc......it’s not easy but it is fun and rewarding. I still feel like it’s keeping up with the Jones’s for a lot of guys with trad too. The newer ones that need a new widow every year, or a new ILF set up or the ones that buy a new border then sell it two weeks later......take the time to see what you like, buy it then spend time with it. I’d rather have one bow that functions perfect for my needs than have 20 on the wall that I can shoot marginally well. But then again we are all different. I like archery no matter if it’s got cams or one string. I’ve chose the stick but I’m not sure I just want to limit it just to that anymore. It’s tons of fun man.......learn a lot and keep an open mind.


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

ButchMo said:


> "Now, a word of warning! Don’t think that because you have gone traditional that chasing the latest and greatest gear doesn’t still raise its ugly head. It does and you will quickly see those who it effects the most. This is a demon we all have to learn to control from within. I own 2 longbows that I actually paid over $1200 each to Jeff Massie for 18 years ago which who know’s what these would cost to be made today. Anyway it is a demon we need to keep in perspective and fully understand the difference between need’s and want’s. "
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Agreed 110%


----------



## Recurve57 (Nov 10, 2018)

What great thread. While I have been hunting with recurves for 45 plus years, I appreciate the diversity in archers. One of my best friends, one that I started in archery, is a huge compound fan. He wants the newest, latest, greatest, fastest, lightest, whatever comes down the pike. This works for him and does not diminish his hunting ability or his ethics. I, on the other hand, have been shooting the same recurve, a Texas Recurves Comanche, for the past 30 years. I like the feel, look, and aesthetics of the bow. I am considering getting a new bow and the Border Covert Hunter has captured my attention. While the expense is every-bit if not more on par with a top of the line decked out compound, I view it as a long term capital investment in a hobby I love. Will the new bow change my values or ethics, I don't think so. Shoot because it makes you happy and don't get caught up worrying about what others have or spend. If they look down on you due tot he equipment you choose to shoot, that is their problem, not yours.


----------



## wpgarcher (Apr 24, 2013)

WOW, it's been 8 months since I started this thread. I am currently shooting a striker classic longbow which I bought off a gentleman in the AT classifieds. The journey so far has been 

humbling to say the least, one day i'll have groups that are touching, the next day i'll have arrows that hit the target backstop. Every now and again I will check out the compound forums 

on AT just to remind myself what I used to be, I see guys chasing the latest and greatest and I don't miss it one bit. It's been great knowing that if I purchase new gear i'm buying it

because I actually want it and not because i'm trying to impress people who don't care. I can honestly without a doubt say that I am truly happy with

transition to trad, I have no ill will to compounds, I have a lot of friends who shoot wheels but I don't think i'll ever go back.


----------



## d4rknezz (Oct 15, 2018)

Interesting read!

I am like the newest kid on the block here! I just started shooting about 5 weeks ago, have roughly 8 hours in? I started photography 6-7 years ago with a crappy bestbuy camera. In a few months, the lba (lens buying addiction) kicked in, and i started buying new lenses, thinking it will up my game. I did get better, of course, and a pro told me i needed a pro camera. I didn't get one, but I did get an upgrade of my camera, and more lenses. I bought a lot of studio equipment too. Lots of money later, i bought my pro camera, and I really got good. I bought more lenses thinking it will get me better. Then i bought a second pro camera from a different brand. And more lenses. Then i hit my glass ceiling.

It all happened as the instagram fad kicked in. The vignette, the sun flare, all the weird things people add to their images. Basically, the things camera and lens producers have worked hard over the years to remove. Lenses don't flare now, they are just that good. They don't really vignette either. Lenses are sharp, sharp, sharp all the way. 
I started looking at my old pictures and my old lenses with my old camera and realizes that my old pictures had a soul. The new ones were good...but ..they are as good as everyone else's. 
The old pictures? People can pick out 'my style'.
So i bought another upgrade of my old camera, the best of its class, bought a few old lenses, but also the best of their class, and now I shoot manual lenses when I can. I kept my other cameras when I am out doing a job, but even then, sometimes i whip the old manual lens and the manual camera, and go to town. And when i go back home after a shoot, i see all these cameras that were my growing pains. 

So about 5 weeks ago my gf bought a quick archery class for a fun date. An hour later, we went home and all I can think of was archery. And I wanted trad archery. I went to bass pro shots and was presented with rows and rows of compound bows, and all i could think of was how generic and advanced looking they were. I can only think of the advanced cameras i had. 

On my third week of recurve archery (3 hours in), i finally moved to 20 yards (because 10 year old kids were crowding the 10 yards)... and i was happily grouping my arrows within the whole paper target. (the week before i was lucky to even keep my arrows in the hay)...and a new guy who just purchased his compound bow of 50# and started archery 2 weeks ago stepped up next to me, and was getting all bullseye. I couldn't believe my eyes. He then started on the 30 yards, and was keeping within the bullseye. He is retired military, and had gun training before. I was so impressed, i told him. He replied that it would be harder for him if he was using the bow i was using. I thought, well, he was probably pretty good...but where is the fun in that? 2 weeks in and already better shot than everyone else in the range at the time, all of which were using recurve or some old hand made bow. 

I have been reading a lot because I didn't have a chance to shoot more than once a week, and i concluded that if i get a bow, with a sight, with all the doodads that I don't understand, of which I can simply peer at my target and pull, then I feel i would be doing this the same as the big game hunting arcade machine, i might as well put a laser scope on the thing and call it a day. . Go hunting on my PS4. Similar to the camera i now love, i wanted a high tech trad bow, but i wanted a recurve. 

That said, i don't want 4 bows, like the 4 cameras i now own. I also don't want tons of limbs, like the lenses i now own. So i decided instead of getting 4 bows and 4 limbs, i'll get one that should last me a long time (fingers crossed). So i got myself a black wolf. I plan on using a plunger and a rest, to make sure i am consistent. The thing doesn't have mounts for sight, which means, barebow is all i will ever really get from this. I have no choice . And I am fine with it. I have been shooting for over a year with my manual lenses now, and i can't switch it to automatic when i want to...and i am fine with that too. 

For now, i have been taking classes. i haven't shot my new bow yet, because i don't have the arrows for it yet (another 3 weeks), and, i don't think my form is good enough to handle it. So i am using the 25# bow the classes hands out. 

I have had real fun reading this thread, and I have lots of hope seeing what people say. I hope i made the right choice by simply going in trad recurve, and going all in without the option to upgrade my bow. Time will tell.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

maddog20/20 said:


> I always say that if you want to hit the bullseye every time, shoot a compound...but if you want hitting the bullseye to MEAN something, shoot traditional.


Re up what maddog said-- the difficult journey is trad, not that shooting compound is _fall off the chair_ easy but for me the journey is where the fun, frustration and satisfaction are and the beautiful moments when you watch that arrow fly exactly where it was intended to go.


----------



## maddog20/20 (Oct 13, 2015)

woof156 said:


> Re up what maddog said-- the difficult journey is trad, not that shooting compound is _fall off the chair_ easy but for me the journey is where the fun, frustration and satisfaction are and the beautiful moments when you watch that arrow fly exactly where it was intended to go.


I think the difference for me is that with my longbow, I have to shoot at least a few times a week to keep up my form and strength. It’s an ongoing process of improvement and mastery.

With my Halon 32, I can take it out of the case the day before season opens and just make sure my sight is still aligned and just go and know that anything within 60yds is dead (I don’t shoot past 35 or so with it, but I know I can group right out to 60yds) and then box it up at the end of season until next year.

I’m a flat-out apex predator with my compound and I enter the field 100% confident that if a shot presents itself, it’ll be successful and there’s a tremendous comfort in that....but is there JOY in that? For me, not really. I know in my heart of hearts that any kill I make with that bow is about 90% equipment, 5% luck and 5% skill.

With my longbow, I’m still pretty damned good out to 25yds (although I don’t like to shoot past 20), but if I get a kill, it’s almost 100% me. It’s hard to beat that.


----------



## Evil_McNasty (Oct 25, 2015)

It's an obsession in all fields. I used to fish bass tournaments. Good god, the allure of new/shiny is huge. Plus people looking down on old gear/boats is just appalling. The same thing goes for guns. How many times have you been to the range with a standard rifle you want to sight-in, when somebody shows up with a $5,000 GA Precision? Or custom Glock, etc. It's ubiquitous. They feel better than you.

I used to get new bows every 2yrs. Then stopped about 10yrs ago. Technology and manufacturing had reached such reliability, that I could trust that same bow for a long time.

Heck for that matter, lately I've been moving backwards. I get a kick out of finding an old Mathews (like a MQ1 or SQ2) and buying it for real cheap then playing with it's setup. 

I'm actually afraid of going too far into trad bows. I've had a couple recurves for decades and love them, but have always wanted a Black Widow built custom for me. I may actually spend MORE money if I go full bore into trad.


----------

